

16bugs has just gotten better - michele
http://16bugs.com/
Yesterday, we released the new version of 16bugs, a hosted bug tracker used by thousands of companies all over the world.<p>Give it a try and use coupon code "newbugs" to get a big discount.
======
shareyourmind
Great web app!

